# catalina 22 1974 new owner



## timothysplante (May 19, 2010)

Hi I had the catalina 22 since november of last year since then only had it out twice
and of course I"m learning the hard way trial and error lots of reading
had two stays come off luckly they were front shroud and side shroud . I caught it early thank god 
the reason I was looking here is for a cure to my problem and see many use pins and tape ,definitly learning respect for setup,
well anyways hello from watertown ny!
seems like a nice forum to be a part of 
and thanks in advance for much needed info Tim


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey timo - welcome to SN dude.


----------

